# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  aide gestion compte bancaire java

## m_elkhaldi01

j'ai creer l'application avec la console sa marche le tout serveur et client
mais le probleme lorsque j'ai essai de faire un client graphique awt sa marche pas 
voila la classe client graphique 


```

```

et voila la classe serveur 

```

```




nb: le serveur sa marche bien avec client console 
si quelqu'un a trouver des observation sur le code graphique aide moi svp
merci d'avance

----------


## dinobogan

Qu'est-ce que ne marche pas ?

----------

